# Neo Primato Kas Touch-up Paint



## vrucker (Jul 31, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can buy touch-up paint for a 2008 Neo Primato in *Kas* color? I knocked my new bike into a stone wall today  

Knowing a distributor or even the color code that would allow me to get the paint made would be a great help.

Thanks!


----------



## De Rosa UD (Apr 13, 2008)

no colur code available. de rosas are handpainted and so even the same colour differs a bit from frame to frame (I have a De Rosa Team in blue and a friend got one a few weeks ago too. his one is darker, more purple)

try to get a good airbrusher that can repair your frame or get some of these scale model paints. (in Germany the brand revell is famous for many many colours for the plastic models like cars, planes, boats. etc.). You can mix up the matching colour by yourself for rapairing minor scratches.

Kind regards,
Thomas


----------

